# Penn Central N9 Caboose model



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

Well it's been a while since I've scratchbuilt a model. I've been working on this one for well over a year, but at this point I'm only a couple whistles, hoses, cut levers and brake links away from it being complete so I thought I'd post a few pics of it. It's 1/29 scale.

Although I model DT&I I picked this because my Grandparents lived within site of the NYC/PC/CR line from Toledo to Jackson and I remember seeing these on the back of some of the trains. Eventually I'll have a GP7 painted black PC to go with it.

Enjoy,
Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is nice, Brian... Very, very nice.....
















Excellent detail....


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Brian

Superb work

Colin


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Colin, 
Very nice indeed. 
What material did you use for the floor grating? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

That is just amazing


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, admit it--you had a jar of puke green paint and didn't know what else you could possibly do with it... 

Very cool model! I love the open flooring on the platforms. What did you use for that? 

Later, 

K


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! 

But why are both the front porch and back porch big enough for a party?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Dave and Kevin, the open grating is styrene I had laser cut. The real caboose used left-over roofwalks they laid side by side. I drew up a roof walk and had a bunch laser cut out of .04 styrene. I'm real happy with how that came out. 

BigRedOne, I'm not sure why transfer cabooses had the party platforms on them....they just did! 

Brian


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep..Impressive work once again Brian!!! 
Thanks... 

Dirk


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

If I remember from my Conrail caboose study days these were built on old 40' boxcar frames which may partly explain the large platforms. 
When originally built at least some of the cars had wood decks and propane tanks for fuel. I like the look of the open grating of the rebuilt cars better. 

Excellent job, the fuel tank and the unique steps are right-on. 

Tom


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Tom, yes these were made from 40' boxcars. At first they kept the wood deck (and specified it be painted with some special anti-slip paint) but my guess is the first winter proved too dangerous and they quickly rebuilt them with as you say, the surplus roofwalk grating and replaced the LP tanks with fuel oil tanks. 

Brian


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the roof scratch-built, or is it from something else? 

Did your laser cut parts need much clean up? The styrene I have had laser cut in the past had a burr around the cut that needed to be sanded down.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

The roof is scratch-built, if I had any inclination to make more than just this one model I would have cast the whole roof when I was done, but since this is all I'm making I didn't. 

The laser cut parts were pretty sharp. The only clean-up was to remove the glue residue/tape that they used during the laser cutting. No sanding done to these.


----------

